# [Spoilers] Strongest person Toneri Otsutsuki could beat?



## Ersa (Jan 18, 2015)

Strongest person this guy can beat.

If you don't know his feats then spoiler.


*Spoiler*: __ 




- Sliced the moon in half.
- Has a summon that can fight 100% Kurama to a standstill.
- Has Hamura's chakra
- Was fighting equally/had a slight edge on a post-War 100% BM Naruto until the later used the power of love to beat him.

So yeah it's strange why Nardo never used his Rikudo mode in this fight. Especially since Sauce still had his Rinnegan in this movie.


----------



## RBL (Jan 18, 2015)

do u have a link so i can watch the movie?

or better yet, tell me if rock lee or any team gai member gets enough screenshot in order to watch it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 18, 2015)

Bruce Lee said:


> do u have a link so i can watch the movie?
> 
> or better yet, tell me if rock lee or any team gai member gets enough screenshot in order to watch it.


Rock Lee punches a giant meteor in half. 

As for Toneri...he can probably beat Madara. After all he cut the moon in half.


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 18, 2015)

Im pretty sure that the tenseigan was stated to be comparable to the rinnegan in terms of power, 
so with that being said, RT madara is most likely the strongest that Toneri could beat, 

i need to see more feats from him, (or watch the movie) to say that he could  beat people like 8G guy, juubi jins or DMS kakashi, 

people like VOTE naruto and Sasuke, or DR JJ madara are still an entire tier or 2  above him


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 18, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Im pretty sure that the tenseigan was stated to be comparable to the rinnegan in terms of power,
> so with that being said, RT madara is most likely the strongest that Toneri could beat,
> 
> i need to see more feats from him, (or watch the movie) to say that he could  beat people like 8G guy, juubi jins or DMS kakashi,
> ...


Dude. He faced a far stronger Naruto than VOTE Naruto and beat him in the first encounter quite handily. Not only that, again, _HE CUT THE MOON IN HALF._

[YOUTUBE]6tyuAk1DX04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ersa (Jan 18, 2015)

Naruto didn't have his Gedodamas with him, it's more likely Toneri was fighting Bijuu Mode Naruto. Which is still fairly impressive given he got the other half of Kurama and 2 years of training under his belt (he can use FRS in base now without clones).

I wouldn't put Toneri up there with Naruto/Sasuke/Kaguya/The Sage however. Juubito might be fair.


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 18, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Dude. He faced a far stronger Naruto than VOTE Naruto and beat him in the first encounter quite handily. Not only that, again, _HE CUT THE MOON IN HALF._
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6tyuAk1DX04[/YOUTUBE]



Not seeing how BSM naruto is stronger than RSM Naruto with the ashura avatar, 
heck naruto didnt even use his avatar against him, 
based on what i have heard, he somehow  stole narutos RSM, doesnt mean hes overall superior 

however his cutting feat is probably one of the best in the story, 
he should be able to beat Juubito then


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 18, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Not seeing how BSM naruto is stronger than RSM Naruto with the ashura avatar,
> heck naruto didnt even use his avatar against him,
> based on what i have heard, he somehow  stole narutos RSM, doesnt mean hes overall superior
> 
> ...


This is a BSM Naruto with RSM skills, full Kurama, and two years of training under his belt. This Naruto is far stronger than VOTE Naruto by leaps and bounds considering he has all those factors. Toneri is able to effortlessly absorb chakra (unless its Hamura's) with the green orb he creates in an instant. Hell Naruto's chakra is more potent and stronger considering he _survived said moon cutting without damage_ and then blocked and overpowered it again by literally punching through that. How is that weaker than VOTE Naruto?

He's way above Juubito since he could cut the entire moon in half. What feats does Madara have that puts him below that?

[YOUTUBE]l4-bPQmm0Zo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KyuubiFan (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd say he can't beat Juubito, Madara (any version post-JJ), Rikudo Naruto and Rikudo Sasuke.

He clears the rest.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 18, 2015)

Honestly? I see Toneri giving Dual eyed Juubi Jinchuriki Madara trouble. 

Now can he win? Idk, I'd need to see how he fares against 100% BSM.

Bisects the moon, flies around & has Truth-Seeking Orbs. Nicca is easily Juubi Jin level.



> based on what i have heard, he somehow stole narutos RSM



I heard this too however someone said it was a fake spoiler IIRC.

Toneri stealing Naruto's rikudo powers explains why they weren't used in their final fight....but of course that makes sense so it most likely didn't happen.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 18, 2015)

Considering that he fought equally with 100% Naruto, he can win against the VOTE Duo.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 18, 2015)

Valley of the End Naruto still mops the floor with NTL Naruto based on feats, of course if the latter uses his Rikudo Mode and Truth Seekers then it's a different story in my opinion.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 18, 2015)

Maybe Naruto was indeed using RSM in the last. It's just that the Gudodama he lost against Madara and Sasuke never came back


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 18, 2015)

If toneri gets off that golden moon slicing sword he would fuck up alot of the verse. The feat was pretty casual too.

With that being said he is on JJ Madara's level imo. It could go either way between them depending on who gets their best move off first(IT or golden chakra sword).


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 18, 2015)

Hmmmm.

Cutting the moon is cool but does it mean that he is faaaar stronger than Kaguya and 3 Rinnegan Shinju Madara since neither destroyed even a single country?

Hard to measure how strong could BSM Naruto possibly be after 2 years in comparison to RSM Naruto.

The movie was crazy dragonballish like with even Sasuke casually destroying a meteor with a normal chidori or Lee smacking a meteor in half with just a punch.

How much could Naruto destroy if he used RSM in the Last and gathered all of the word's nature energy while being assisted by all bijuus? Or Sasuke if he used chidori through PS or somehow used Indra's arrow without bijuuus? Or Lee(did he smack said meteor in base or used Gates?) if he did go 8 Gates?

Tenseigan is an enigma. Is it an equivalent to all bijuus? To the Rinnegan? Less? Its destructive feat is crazy but then again it took just a punch to bring Toneri down from what I heard. Can he bypass Madara's and Obito's ninjutsu nullification ability? Can he react to Sasuke's s/t before being cut in half by his chakra sword? Can he dodge Kaguya's Ash Killing Bone? Can he resist Madara's MT?


----------



## Jad (Jan 18, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> The movie was crazy dragonballish like with even Sasuke casually destroying a meteor with a normal chidori or Lee smacking a meteor in half with just a punch.
> 
> How much could Naruto destroy if he used RSM in the Last and gathered all of the word's nature energy while being assisted by all bijuus? Or Sasuke if he used chidori through PS or somehow used Indra's arrow without bijuuus? Or Lee(did he smack said meteor in base or used Gates?) if he did go 8 Gates?



Lee used 6 Gate to JUST punch said Meteor, and destroyed one complete half of it. Sasuke finished the other half with a normal Chidori. As a whole, the Meteor was the size of Konoha.

Check the gif in my signature in the spoiler tag.


----------



## Source (Jan 18, 2015)

Is that 6 Gates thing from the novel?

I would take what the movie shows instead (not really looking like 6). I mean, it also said the part of the meteor Sasuke destroyed was 10m in diameter or something, when it clearly dwarfed the Hokage Monument mountain.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 18, 2015)

Source said:


> *Is that 6 Gates thing from the novel?*
> 
> I would take what the movie shows instead (not really looking like 6). I mean, it also said the part of the meteor Sasuke destroyed was 10m in diameter or something, when it clearly dwarfed the Hokage Monument mountain.



No. I believe Lee said something about activating the 6th gate right before destroying half of the meteor in the movie.

Anyway, I don't see him beating 3 Rinnegan Madara, Kaguya, Hagoromo, or EoS Naruto and Sasuke. People seem to forget that the moon was partially hollow and thus cutting it in half isn't nearly as impressive as it would be had it not been part hollow.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jan 18, 2015)

Based on these feats he should beat the low-end god -tiers (DMS kakashi, 8th gate gai and juubito)
he could give 1-Eyed juudara a run for his money, but madz has superior chakra and overall skillset according to what I've heard of toneri.


Oh and FYI, madz chibaku tensei rain was calced to be at moon-level (continet wide meteor after all)
Indra's arrow and nardo's dual FRS should be at that level too.

and wasn't the moon at the movie hollow? cause if it was that would make the feat significantly less impressive


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 18, 2015)

His feats are nothing to Kakashi or Gai. He can slice even the Milky Way, or the entire universe, as powerful as he can be Kakashi would still dodge/survive it neg diff thanks to Kamui phasing. And oneshot with long range Kamui (that has proved to be faster than Kaguya's S/T that blitzed Rikudo Sasuke and nearly blitzed Rikudo Naruto) or with Kamui Raikiri (that Kaguya couldn't dodge or counter or defend from). Gai would blitz him with Night Guy and that's it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 18, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Anyway, I don't see him beating 3 Rinnegan Madara, Kaguya, Hagoromo, or EoS Naruto and Sasuke. People seem to forget that the moon was partially hollow and thus cutting it in half isn't nearly as impressive as it would be had it not been part hollow.


What is EOS Naruto and Sasuke? Final chapter or 699? And...the moon isn't hollow either, it has a few places that were made habitable.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 18, 2015)

End of series = Final Chapter


----------



## Raiken (Jan 19, 2015)

Tenseigan Tonorei =>100% BSM TL Naruto = 1 Rinnegan SM Madara > SM Hashirama = 2 Rinnegan Madara = 50% BSM Naruto

As someone said before me, I believe the strongest opponent Tenseigan Tonorei could defeat is 1 Rinnegan SM Madara and "Uncontrolled" JJ Obito.

8th Gate Gai, DMS Rikudou Chakra Kakashi, Tomoe-RG Sasuke, "Controlled" JJ Obito, RSM Naruto, 1 RG JJ Madara, DRG JJ Madara, DRG+SRG JJ Madara and Kaguya would all defeat Tonorei.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 19, 2015)

Jad said:


> Lee used 6 Gate to JUST punch said Meteor, and destroyed one complete half of it. Sasuke finished the other half with a normal Chidori. As a whole, the Meteor was the size of Konoha.
> 
> Check the gif in my signature in the spoiler tag.



Quite crazy.

Oh well, at least it shows that hard work actually pays off. If a guy with no special chakra legacy like Lee can perform a feat comparable to a guy powered up with Six Path chakra(Sasuke) or Guy who could match the Jin of the bijuu possessing the most chakra and being the progenitor of the whole world then there is hope for hardworkers.

So Lee used the 6th Gate huh? I wonder if he could smack half the moon in 8th Gate...

By the time of the epilogue he should have undoubtedly mastered it.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 19, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Quite crazy.
> 
> Oh well, at least it shows that hard work actually pays off. If a guy with no special chakra legacy like Lee can perform a feat comparable to a guy powered up with Six Path chakra(Sasuke) or Guy who could match the Jin of the bijuu possessing the most chakra and being the progenitor of the whole world then there is hope for hardworkers.
> 
> ...



Except, that wasn't Lee alone. Not even close. It was a combined assault with several other Gates users, who all flew up there with Lee. People tend to ignore that for whatever reason.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 19, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Except, that wasn't Lee alone. Not even close. It was a combined assault with several other Gates users, who all flew up there with Lee. People tend to ignore that for whatever reason.



Really, was it stated in the movie that the other guys also used Gates? Or maybe in the novel?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 19, 2015)

He can defeat anyone who does not have Hamaru's chakra as far as I know. 

Arles Celes

It was shown in a video.

Edit:
[YOUTUBE]SuGUJEr3Q38[/YOUTUBE]

apparently there are 6 other people with him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Tenseigan Tonorei =>100% BSM TL Naruto = 1 Rinnegan SM Madara > SM Hashirama = 2 Rinnegan Madara = 50% BSM Naruto
> 
> As someone said before me, I believe the strongest opponent Tenseigan Tonorei could defeat is 1 Rinnegan SM Madara and "Uncontrolled" JJ Obito.
> 
> 8th Gate Gai, DMS Rikudou Chakra Kakashi, Tomoe-RG Sasuke, "Controlled" JJ Obito, RSM Naruto, 1 RG JJ Madara, DRG JJ Madara, DRG+SRG JJ Madara and Kaguya would all defeat Tonorei.


Cryorex, did you even WATCH the damn videos I posted? Tensigan Toneri _cut the damn moon in half casually_, created massive tornadoes with a single seal, has fucking Gudodama as weapons, etc. How does 1 Rinnegan SM Madara defeat him when he can fucking do that?! And that IS fucking RSM Naruto with 100% of Kurama's chakra in him, given he was flying during his fight with Toneri. He's more powerful than Juubi Jin Obito and 1 eyed Juubi Jin Madara period, DMS Rikudo Chakra Kakashi might have a chance due to hax but will most likely get blitzed and 8th Gated Guy probably won't cause him enough damage. And if a stronger Naruto struggles with Toneri, how can a Naruto of two years ago beat him?!

Seriously, are you guys just IGNORING fucking evidence when its posted for you?!


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He can defeat anyone who does not have Hamaru's chakra as far as I know.
> 
> Arles Celes
> 
> ...



Even his own more plot relevant brother? 

I'll check that vid but wasn't that chakra just to destroy the Tenseigan or/and to prevent him from absorbing someones chakra? That dude seemed to possess some sort of rinnegan like powers like God and Hungry paths. Coincidence or parallels strike again?

 At least it did not make him resistant to a punch in the face.

I wonder if Kaguya got still some of the same type of chakra she passed to Hamura...


----------



## Trojan (Jan 19, 2015)

I honestly do not know. I heard/saw that Naruto lost easily to him because he did not possess Hamaru's chakra, and that is why he needed the chakra transfer from Hinata or some shit like that. I suppose it is only for PnJ though to make Hinata participate with the Kid. 

Otherwise I don't see how is it possible for that fool to stand against the Kid, but that is just my opinion. 



> I wonder if Kaguya got still some of the same type of chakra she passed to Hamura...


I believe she does.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I honestly do not know. I heard/saw that Naruto lost easily to him because he did not possess Hamaru's chakra, and that is why he needed the chakra transfer from Hinata or some shit like that. I suppose it is only for PnJ though to make Hinata participate with the Kid.
> 
> Otherwise I don't see how is it possible for that fool to stand against the Kid, but that is just my opinion.



>Say it was PnJ that forced Hinata to participate.
>Ignore the fact that Naruto was powered by the power of hormones when he punched Toneri (in base, no less) and made him quit Tenseigan Mode


----------



## Trojan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ain't he an amazing kid?


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Ain't he an amazing kid?



As strong as he needs to be


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I honestly do not know. I heard/saw that Naruto lost easily to him because he did not possess Hamaru's chakra, and that is why he needed the chakra transfer from Hinata or some shit like that. I suppose it is only for PnJ though to make Hinata participate with the Kid.
> 
> Otherwise I don't see how is it possible for that fool to stand against the Kid, but that is just my opinion.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, I heard something like how Naruto got his chakra absorbed by Toneri at the beginning and that is why he lost. I thunk some were speculating that Toneri stole then Naruto's Six Path chakra preventing him later from using RSM but I saw no clear confirmation of that.

Speaking of Kaguya, why does she not have the Tenseigan? Maybe Kishi did not think about the dojutsu before he created Kaguya and established all of her powers. Same could be with Naruto's RSM with it looking like BM because Kishi changed the design for it later in the manga but left the old design for the movie.




Hachibi said:


> >Say it was PnJ that forced Hinata to participate.
> >Ignore the fact that Naruto was powered by the power of hormones when he punched Toneri (in base, no less) and made him quit Tenseigan Mode





Mmmm....Naruto's Libido Mode was too much for Tenseigan Mode^^


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 19, 2015)

Naruto lost to Tonrei the first time because had all of his chakra drained by him. I think he was out for 3 days straight or some shit and Sakura had to continuously heal him just to keep him from dying.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> Valley of the End Naruto still mops the floor with NTL Naruto based on feats, of course if the latter uses his Rikudo Mode and Truth Seekers then it's a different story in my opinion.


The Last Naruto tanked AND overpowered said moon cutting blade. Those feats wipe the floor with VOTE Naruto.


----------



## Raiken (Jan 19, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The Last Naruto tanked AND overpowered said moon cutting blade. Those feats wipe the floor with VOTE Naruto.


I think the point you are ignoring which just destroyes your entire arguement. As I have been reading your posts. Is that it is NOT RSM Naruto in the last, but 100% BSM Naruto.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> I think the point you are ignoring which just destroyes your entire arguement. As I have been reading your posts. Is that it is NOT RSM Naruto in the last, but 100% BSM Naruto.


A 100% BSM Naruto who can fly (Six Path Senjutsu trait), separate himself from Kurama so they can have a two on two battle, etc. And again...you're ignoring that TONERI CUT THE FUCKING MOON IN HALF! How is that at one-eye Sage mode Madara's level?! That's far fucking above it and you know it.

This incarnation of Naruto is far stronger than VOTE Naruto by the simple fact he's had two years to train.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 19, 2015)

2 years of training is nowhere enough to replace the loss of his Gedodamas and Rikudo Mode though. If he still retains these traits in The Last then yes I agree Naruto is far stronger then before.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> 2 years of training is nowhere enough to replace the loss of his Gedodamas and Rikudo Mode though. If he still retains these traits in The Last then yes I agree Naruto is far stronger then before.


For all intents and purposes, he does retain Rikudo Mode. Its appearance has just changed since he has full Kurama. And yes, two years of training does help to replace lost Gudodama's considering _he was busting through Toneri's with ease._ The fact he beat a guy who can cut the moon in half casually shows how much stronger he was in The Last compared to VOTE.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 19, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> For all intents and purposes, he does retain Rikudo Mode. Its appearance has just changed since he has full Kurama. And yes, two years of training does help to replace lost Gudodama's considering _he was busting through Toneri's with ease._ The fact he beat a guy who can cut the moon in half casually shows how much stronger he was in The Last compared to VOTE.


It wasn't shown in the movie. It also looked like BSM to me with a different appearance because of 100% Kurama, he looked nothing like this.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Far as I see it, Toneri only hung in there because of his own Gedodamas. I don't see how Rikudo Naruto (arguably the fastest character in the entire series) with Gedodamas wouldn't beat the shit out of Toneri. He can more or less replicate everything 100% BSM Naruto could do...

Cutting the moon is half is great, Rikudo Naruto was vaporizing country-sized meteors. It's just as impressive in my eyes.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> It wasn't shown in the movie. It also looked like BSM to me with a different appearance because of 100% Kurama, he looked nothing like this.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


With 100% of Kurama, his appearance changed a bit. And he still retained flight which he only had with Rikudo Senjutsu. Just because he didn't have Gudodama (which he lost most of in the fight with Sasuke and Kaguya) doesn't mean he lost Rikudo Sage Mode. He was flying several times over the course of the move, Ersatz. 


> Far as I see it, Toneri only hung in there because of his own Gedodamas. I don't see how Rikudo Naruto (arguably the fastest character in the entire series) with Gedodamas wouldn't beat the shit out of Toneri. He can more or less replicate everything 100% BSM Naruto could do...


Wouldn't Gudodama's cancel each other out considering their properties? And we see The Last's Naruto's speed and it was insanely impressive during the battle with Toneri.


> Cutting the moon is half is great, Rikudo Naruto was vaporizing country-sized meteors. It's just as impressive in my eyes.


Cutting the moon in half shits on Rikudo Naruto's multiple Bijudama Rasenshuriken by a HELL of a lot. The sheer size of the moon in comparison and the ease of how Toneri did it. 

And its quite erroneous, nonsensical and stupid to think Naruto got _weaker_ since the VOTE fight when even Hagoromo himself said he'd always retain the Biju's chakra and he had two additional years of training and getting stronger.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 19, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> With 100% of Kurama, his appearance changed a bit. And he still retained flight which he only had with Rikudo Senjutsu. Just because he didn't have Gudodama (which he lost most of in the fight with Sasuke and Kaguya) doesn't mean he lost Rikudo Sage Mode. He was flying several times over the course of the move, Ersatz.
> 
> Wouldn't Gudodama's cancel each other out considering their properties? And we see The Last's Naruto's speed and it was insanely impressive during the battle with Toneri.
> 
> ...


I don't believe he got weaker perse. I believe what he showed in TL wasn't any more impressive then his VOTE self. I kinda think Kishimoto just decided not to use Rikudo Mode for whatever reason. I see it something like this.

Hypothetical RM Naruto (The Last) > Valley of the End Naruto > Naruto (The Last)

He made improvements it's clear (FRS in base without clones) so no doubt he is stronger. For some reason or another he opted for Bijuu Mode over his stronger Rikudo mode. It's kinda a DBZ thing I suppose where there's too many transformations.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> I don't believe he got weaker perse. I believe what he showed in TL wasn't any more impressive then his VOTE self. I kinda think Kishimoto just decided not to use Rikudo Mode for whatever reason. I see it something like this.


I think that _is_ his new Rikudo Sage Mode. The appearance changed after two years of training with Naruto having 100% of Kurama's power in him. 


> Hypothetical RM Naruto (The Last) > Valley of the End Naruto > Naruto (The Last)


You're putting too much stake in appearance, Ersatz. For all intents and purposes, that form is Rikudo Sage Mode until we hear otherwise. Naruto can fly in it. He can combine Senjutsu and Biju Chakra in it. And he can form Gudodama's if he wanted to.


> He made improvements it's clear (FRS in base without clones) so no doubt he is stronger. For some reason or another he opted for Bijuu Mode over his stronger Rikudo mode. It's kinda a DBZ thing I suppose where there's too many transformations.


Again, that probably IS Rikudo Sage Mode, the appearance just changed after 2 years from the training, Hashirama's cells, and having 100% of Kurama in him. More chakra from Kurama changed the Rikudo Sage Mode's form.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 19, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I think that _is_ his new Rikudo Sage Mode. The appearance changed after two years of training with Naruto having 100% of Kurama's power in him.
> 
> You're putting too much stake in appearance, Ersatz. For all intents and purposes, that form is Rikudo Sage Mode until we hear otherwise. Naruto can fly in it. He can combine Senjutsu and Biju Chakra in it. And he can form Gudodama's if he wanted to.


Did Naruto ever show the ability to disable his Gedodamas? Didn't he have to pass them to a clone to trick Kaguya because he couldn't hide them? There's basically two differences between Bijuu Mode and Rikudo Mode and those are his Gedodamas and appearance. 

His appearance was more akin to BM and he showed no use of his Gedodamas. At least that's how I see it.



> Again, that probably IS Rikudo Sage Mode, the appearance just changed after 2 years from the training, Hashirama's cells, and having 100% of Kurama in him. More chakra from Kurama changed the Rikudo Sage Mode's form.


I doubt Hashirama's cells had any effect to be honest.

Anyways let's just agree to disagree. I'm fully in agreement with Naruto in The Last being stronger just I think for some reason or another Kishimoto had him hold back. Maybe cause Toneri disabled his RM somehow but I think everything points to him using his Bijuu Mode and 100% Kurama and 2 years of training + Rikudo benefits somehow allowed him to duke it out with Toneri without his full power.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 19, 2015)

His feats are far above anyone bar Kaguya.

I find it ridiculous people place them below Juubito, the most ridiculous people saying he is as strong as non Juubi Madara with Rinnegan.

Just because Naruto wasn't in RSM, that's all, that is the entirety of the criteria using to say Toneri is weaker.


----------



## ueharakk (Jan 19, 2015)

Definitely above Juubito.

Is naruto still powered up by rikudou's chakra in the last?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 19, 2015)

> Is naruto still powered up by rikudou's chakra in the last?



Apparently not.


----------



## ueharakk (Jan 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Apparently not.



why not?  Doesn't he fly and do some crazy things in base?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Apparently not.


Why wouldn't he be? Hagoromo said he'd still retain the chakra. And again: NARUTO CAN STILL FLY! WHICH IS A TRAIT OF HIS RIKUDO SAGE MODE!


----------



## Ersa (Jan 19, 2015)

ueharakk said:


> Definitely above Juubito.
> 
> Is naruto still powered up by rikudou's chakra in the last?


Likely still powered yes but chooses not to use it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> Likely still powered yes but chooses not to use it.


If he didn't use it, he wouldn't be able to fly during his battle with Toneri.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 16, 2015)

Perhaps they could fly due to low Gravity. But I think it's pretty clear that's BSM, not RSM Naruto is using.
And it's his RSM that gives him his Flight and Gudoudama, both of which he lacks.


----------

